#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-22
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning other side of the pond people
<davmor2> Hows the States and Canada this morning?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Hello
<charlie-tca> hello
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your help with xubuntu desktop cd!
<davmor2> You saw that then :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, gotta keep checking, right
<charlie-tca> Kind of confirms I did not lose my mind :-)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: no just cd's
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-23
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> stgraber: Happy Birthday Dude
<stgraber> davmor2: still two days to go, it's on the 25 :)
<davmor2> stgraber: Oh well I'm a bit to early then damn skype for it's efficiency
<stgraber> oh, /me goes look at his skype profile
<stgraber> hmm, seems to be right there
<davmor2> stgraber: it's correct it just flashed up when I booted up this morning, it's to give people time to get a card I guess :)  I didn't look at when I just assumed it was today :)
<stgraber> hehe, ok
<davmor2> s/morning/afternoon
<ara> stgraber: then you are the perfect target for this song: http://www.goear.com/listen.php?v=126f618
<davmor2> ara: that's so sad LOL
<ara> davmor2, stgraber: yes, only 1 day for presents :D
<davmor2> I'd complain till I got twice as many ;)
<stgraber> :)
<davmor2> Oh well as I doubt I'll be on-line on the 25th Happy birthday for then, then stgraber :)
<davmor2> And a Merry Christmas to everyone else aswell :)
<ara> merry xmas davmor2 :)
<stgraber> davmor2: thanks
<ara> morning cr3, how's tricks?
<cr3> ara: same ol' same ol'. and you, what's up in da hood?
<ara> I am leaving today for my hometown. you know 'driving home for xmas'
<davmor2> cr3: Her hair normally ;)
<cr3> ara: I thought malaga was your home town
<ara> cr3: nup, mine is a town also in andalucia, but wester
 * cr3 does the Ali-G sign for: west side
 * davmor2 Shot's cr3 for lack of taste but only blanks for it was amusing :D
<cr3> davmor2: you're obviously from the east side then, so I understand the rivalry between our respective sides
<cr3> we all know west side pwns east side
<ara> home town: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=el+puerto+de+santa+mar%C3%ADa,+c%C3%A1diz&ie=UTF8&z=11&g=el+puerto+de+santa+mar%C3%ADa,+c%C3%A1diz
#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-24
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara takes a break
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-21
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2, we are trying to cover at least one test of the images that we didn't test in alpha1, I already tested edubuntu i386
<ara> davmor2, maybe you could do mythubuntu amd64
<davmor2> ara: I can latter but I need to sod off up town now.  I'll have a flick through them when I get back
<ara> davmor2, sure :)
<ara> davmor2, thanks
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> cr3: morning, cool tips by the way.  The refactoring stuff and more on loops is in a latter chapter I just saw the two code blocks and though I can combine them :)
<davmor2> fader_: morning
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> ara: I've only got the latest dailies is that or right for the tests as the a1 images seem to of vanished from the server now?
<ara> davmor2, dailies are fine, tahnks
<cr3> ara: hi there, my holiday hat doesn't include holiday testing. mind if I get back to you in january?
<ara> cr3, indeed, are you talking about the email I sent you?
<cr3> ara: yep
<ara> cr3, of course, I am just sending pre holidays email to keep things up to date, but, it is not urgent, tahnks :)
<cr3> ara: no worries, I'm trying to keep my inbox lean so that I don't spent january answering emails
<davmor2> cr3: you mad fool you'll never empty it and have a holiday
<cr3> davmor2: just keep it "lean", emptying is impossible
<davmor2> cr3: no you just click select all, then hit delete, of course if you actually want to read it that's another matter :D
<cr3> davmor2: I totally wish I could do that, I'm almost thinking of letting my laptop get stolen just to have my inbox emptied :)
<fader_> cr3: Not using IMAP?
<cr3> davmor2: by the way, "click" is not in my vocabulary, I use a window manager called rat poison for a reason :)
<cr3> fader_: nope, I have encountered many situations where having email available locally be a good thing and imap synchronization was not worth it
<cr3> fader_: I'm very impatient and, if I can't get to my email quickly when there's no bandwidth, all hell breaks loose
<fader_> cr3: Huh.  I'm not sure what the difference between using IMAP synchronization and fetchmail or whatever is, but whatever works for you :)
<fader_> *other than your mail also living on the server as well as on your local system, that is
<cr3> fader_: what do you use for imap synchronization?
<fader_> cr3: evolution :)
<fader_> I like that I can have all my mail cached locally for my main system but select specific folders for my netbook
<cr3> fader_: ugh, I'm not even going there
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> cr3: I'm sure there's a service somewhere for luddites like you that prints your email and snail-mails it to you.
<cr3> fader_: I'd rather have that than use a monolithic application like evolution
<fader_> There's always Thunderbird
<fader_> But I know, nothing is quite like 'tail /var/spool/mail/cr3' :)
<davmor2> cr3: you should try have you tried crunchbang?
<davmor2> cr3: Lets try that again have you tried crunchbang?
<cr3> davmor2: I use ratpoison because it embraces knowledge reuse by reusing similar key bindings as screen
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> cr3: if that is the case why not just use byobu on a server install :D
<davmor2> sbeattie: you around?
<sbeattie> davmor2: not really. What's up?
<davmor2> sbeattie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/185878  is there a way to get a cd image with this version of grub on to see if it still balls's up the install which was the issue reported I've checked that the new version doesn't cause a regression with a standard install
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 185878 in grub "GRUB installation fails if installing to certain non-ext3 filesystems" [High,Fix committed]
<sbeattie> davmor2: boot hardy live media and then install grub from hardy-proposed? Otherwise, I'd ask in the bug report for suggestions on how to test.
<davmor2> sbeattie: ta will do
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-22
<smiter> anyone have any clue on how to work around the black screen issues of ati when installing ubuntu?
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> ara: bug 499378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499378 in indicator-applet "indicator-applet-session crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499378
<ara> davmor2, thanks :)
<cr3> morning folks
<davmor2> morning cr3
<ara> morning cr3
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-23
<m0rph1as> hellos
<m0rph1as> even though you do most of your testing on mondays, does anything else happen here throughout the week?
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-12-24
<ara> good morning all :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-30
<yotux> Running natty 11.04 is there a certain way to find what I should update and what not to update
<yotux> is it unwise to use dist-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> it's all I use. It will hold packages that need to be
<charlie-tca> I use sudo apt-get update   and   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade at least once a day
<charlie-tca> then again, I am still waiting for alternate images that actually install, too
<yotux> charlie-tca ty
<charlie-tca> no problem
<yotux> gnome will not show me my apps so I am using file-manager to lauch apps
<yotux> I have ATI graphics and they had issues with plymouth first install attempt
<yotux> my desktop also require Alt cd due to my LVM's
<charlie-tca> natty doesn't have the menus done yet
<yotux> hope the updates don't break x11 this time around
<yotux> thanks I have never used or seen unity so I am trying to read up on it
<charlie-tca> cross the fingers. I suspect after New Year's we will see a bunch of updates and breaks
<yotux> dist-upgrade breaks more I think sometimes
<yotux> I am running AMD64 also
<charlie-tca> safe upgrade leaves out things
<yotux> I am installed updates right now,  then will reboot and see what happens
<yotux> thinking about install ATI restricted,  last time I did plymouth crashed before gdm came up
<yotux> alpha has issues and I understand just try to work threw some  of the issues
<yotux> no graphics makes it a challenge
#ubuntu-testing 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-01
<manixate_> Hi!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-26
<SergioMeneses> hi all!...
<SergioMeneses> here is my launchpad profile https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
#ubuntu-testing 2011-12-27
<dmtarmey> hello has anyone tested peach os mac style ubuntu
<dmtarmey> sorry thats pear not peach
